# Please help with rooting a Sensation on a Mac (OSX)



## oaklandj

I've been struggling for the past 4 hours to root my Sensation 4G. I know virtually nothing about phones, but I'm not stupid and I'm good at reading. That said, particularities with my phone or incomplete/outdated instructions have left me in a dead end.

I was able to successfully unlock the bootloader using HTC's instructions. All that seems to have done is wipe everything I'd ever installed on my phone and return me to a blank slate.







Still no root, still S-ON.

I tried in vain every rooting protocol possible that said it was OSX compliant. Nothing. Nowhere.

Then I spent over an hour installing a VM with Linux/Ubuntu on it. I tried REvoutionary.io and it would run but stall immediately at "Waiting for device..."

I tried USB debugging and in charge-only mode. Nothing. Tried in Hboot mode and Fastboot USB modes. Nothing. Still "waiting for device..."

I read that HTC Drivers aren't necessary for Linux with Revolutionary.io. There is surprisingly almost no documentation on a step-by-step basis for using Revolutionary.io on Linux.

Can anyone help?


----------



## 85jas

Hello oaklandj!

I went through a similar process on my mac, though never even managed to unlock the bootloader from os x. My next attempt was using firstly a vmware then a sun virtualbox vm with xp32bit and the relevant HTC drivers - also had the "waiting for device" annoyance. The only solution that worked for me was running the revolutionary S-OFF tool in a native windows environment...

I'm sure there are other solutions too, but that's what worked for me! Good luck.


----------



## JassyCliq

What you guys were missing was adb

so basically download the android-sdk, unzip it, then go to the tools folder and open android. 
All you need to download is the platform-tools then click ok and let that download.
Now go to platform-tools and do

chmod a+x adb
adb kill-server
sudo ./adb start-server

now try running revolutionary 
sorry if its messy, if you need me to make it nicer ill rewrite it for you though


----------



## milesroxas

JassyCliq! Having trouble with Terminal could you clarify it? thanks!


----------

